# Watch for wife who isn't really into watches?



## Andyxp

Hi guys, I'm looking to get my wife a watch for her birthday but she's not into watches the way we WUS'ers are. She is into jewelry however, so I guess "pretty to wear" is more important. I was thinking either a Cartier Tank or an Omega Aqua Terra. It would also have to be a quartz. I bought her a FC automatic for Christmas last year and she wears it but not daily. So I'll have to rewind it and set the time for her. I'm leaning more towards the AT but that may just be because I want it. lol. 

Thoughts?


----------



## katfromTN

Andyxp said:


> Hi guys, I'm looking to get my wife a watch for her birthday but she's not into watches the way we WUS'ers are. She is into jewelry however, so I guess "pretty to wear" is more important. I was thinking either a Cartier Tank or an Omega Aqua Terra. It would also have to be a quartz. I bought her a FC automatic for Christmas last year and she wears it but not daily. So I'll have to rewind it and set the time for her. I'm leaning more towards the AT but that may just be because I want it. lol.
> 
> Thoughts?


Omega all the way!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andyxp

katfromTN said:


> Omega all the way!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for the input, Kat! Omega is definitely what I'd say but I feel like answers from WUS'ers may differ from answers on say, a style/fashion forum.

I'll also throw it out there that my wife and I are both fashion executives. A world full of cookie-cutter Cartier Tanks for ladies and Submariners for men. To the point where I'm tired of looking at them. hahah. So I'm trying to stay away from that but ultimately it's what I "hope" my wife would like. Tough one!


----------



## VintageVagabound

Something in 36mm so you can wear it too if she doesn’t like it (Rolex DJ?)


----------



## Andyxp

VintageVagabound said:


> Something in 36mm so you can wear it too if she doesn't like it (Rolex DJ?)


That's a good point but a 36 is way too big for her wrist, current watch size is like a 25. I bought my mom a Hydroconquest last year, it's a 34 and my wife was like "I can't believe you bought your mom such a big ugly watch!" hahah. I won't buy Rolex either. I see them all day.


----------



## Alysandir

You know your wife better than us. If she's not into watches, is a watch really the way to go here? Because if she's just not into whatever you get her, both of you will be disappointed.

Regards,
Alysandir


----------



## Watchbreath

Check out, 'Michele'.


----------



## katfromTN

Andyxp said:


> Thanks for the input, Kat! Omega is definitely what I'd say but I feel like answers from WUS'ers may differ from answers on say, a style/fashion forum.
> 
> I'll also throw it out there that my wife and I are both fashion executives. A world full of cookie-cutter Cartier Tanks for ladies and Submariners for men. To the point where I'm tired of looking at them. hahah. So I'm trying to stay away from that but ultimately it's what I "hope" my wife would like. Tough one!


That's very true. I should have added to my comment that my opinion as a female is much different than what most other women would choose. (I don't care for blingy jewelry or watches) I think the omega has just a classic style to it that could go with anything. But like others have noted, you probably know your wife best. All the best in your search!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KCZ

What is your budget? And how much bling is OK? For a fashion exec who likes jewelry, some bling is probably appropriate. And 30mm or less in size? And does she wear yellow gold or white gold jewelry? Or rose gold?


----------



## KittyhawkMaddie

Alysandir said:


> You know your wife better than us. If she's not into watches, is a watch really the way to go here? Because if she's just not into whatever you get her, both of you will be disappointed.


My thoughts exactly. You run the danger of having her think that you bought a gift for the woman you wish her to be, not for the woman she actually is.

I would love it if you got _me_ an Omega, but you ain't married to me.


----------



## BStu185

I was in the same boat for our anniversary last year. My wife said she wanted a Cartier Tank because that's pretty much the only fancy watch wives can name. Since the cost of the Tank was prohibitive--and I wasn't convinced she'd wear a watch anyway--I decided to get her a reasonably priced, similarly styled Baume et Mercier Hampton quartz. As predicted, she decided she's not the "watch type" so it mostly sits in her jewelry box except for special occasions. When she does wear it though, it's pure class.

TL;DR Buy a homage as a trial run before diving into the deep end of the Tank.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## katfromTN

My husband bought me a MVMT watch for Valentine’s Day and I unfortunately had to return it. It was tiny and too dainty for my taste but it was his opinion of what he thought I would like. I ended up returning it and bought myself a SKX013. Quite the opposite. Haha. Maybe take her with you to an AD pick out a watch together? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mharris660

Rado makes some very cool ladies watches, my wife just got one


----------



## spclEd

Years ago I got my wife a pre-owned Rolex D-J, 2-tone, diamond bezel w/diamond hours. She is not into watches and did not really want an automatic, let alone with day/date. That has been the best money I have spent on any watch (period!).


----------



## mr2manycars

Another vote for Michele. Got my wife a deco diamond a few years back and it works well and seems well made. She likes it and gets lots of compliments on it. I think the mini version would be more what you're looking for though:


----------



## jmai

My fiancee isn't really into watches. I bought us matching Cartier Tanks and she loves it. I think quartz, 2 handers are the best watches for those not really into watches.


----------



## Andyxp

Thanks for all of your input guys! I thought about it and I realized that I need to stop looking for the watch that "I would want". If it were for me, the Aqua Terra hands down. Thanks to the ladies for their input. I personally only know 2 people who are into watches and even less women who are into watches. 

Note, I bought my wife a $70 Skagen watch a few years ago. It was very slim, ~34mm with a mesh style bracelet and she loved that and it gets a lot of wear. So definitely leaning towards the "Jewelry" side. Again, quartz is ideal as she could care less about the guts and it saves me the trouble of having to wind it. I was thinking about Omega's Constellation line but the ladies versions look a little "old" to me. My wife and I are both under 30 so "fresher" looking watches would probably be a better choice. 

So I think I will go with the Tank since brand value is probably more important to her(not being a watch person and all). Again, we're in the fashion industry, a super superficial industry where brand value is a big thing. 

But now, Tank Solo or Tank Francaise? LOL


----------



## Venusian

Look at her style. Although I wasn't too much into watches and am generally into "prettier" things, I fell in love with my Rolex Submariner Anniv edt (for men) lol! So it is a difficult call...


----------



## De Wolfe

Cartier, its just simply the most elegant watch for women.


----------



## Andyxp

I'd also like to throw it out there that I was also considering the Longines Dolce Vita line. I was at the Beverly Center yesterday and got the chance to see it in person. It's beautiful!

I haven't seen a Tank in person but would it be wrong of me to consider the Dolce Vita a much more elegant looking watch? lol


----------



## grayfox8647

Another vote for the Cartier Tank comrade, it is pure class


----------



## WatchHound007

My wife has never really been into watches. But that changed when I got her a Seamaster for her birthday. She likes bigger watches, not dainty feminine pieces. She now gets all kinds of compliments on it and seems to take a lot more interest in what I wear.


----------



## Andyxp

Yeah I'm pretty set on the Tank. Was considering buying gray market but the gray market discount on Cartier is actually miniscule. I feel like I can get a steeper discount from the AD that I buy my other stuff from. Anyone have experience buying Cartier? What's a typical discount? My regular AD gave me 20% off-the-bat when I bought my last watch. Luckily they also carry Cartier.


----------



## RBleigh81

Normally i would vote for the Tank but if you want something less sterotype and common how about a quartz JLC Reverso or Cartier Buscalante
Or better yet if she’s not a watch person and you’ve been there done that with her perhaps a Broadway show and a pair of her favorite whatevers?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchbreath

The 'Buscalante' has been out of production for about 14 years, kind of a tough find.


RBleigh81 said:


> Normally i would vote for the Tank but if you want something less stereotype and common how about a quartz JLC Reverso or Cartier Buscalante
> Or better yet if she's not a watch person and you've been there done that with her perhaps a Broadway show and a pair of her favorite whatevers?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andyxp

RBleigh81 said:


> Normally i would vote for the Tank but if you want something less sterotype and common how about a quartz JLC Reverso or Cartier Buscalante
> Or better yet if she's not a watch person and you've been there done that with her perhaps a Broadway show and a pair of her favorite whatevers?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for the suggestion! I was actually thinking of the quartz Reverso but I think it's more something I would like vs her. The brand name aside, I don't think she would like the looks of the Reverso. Broadway show is a great idea and I had already planned to do that as well. A pair of her favorite-whatevers is just asking for trouble IMO. haha. I was thinking expensive shoes but the potential margin of error is huge compared to a watch. :-d


----------



## newwatchlover

Please take a look at Cartier panthere. This year is coming back from the 80s. Cartier did a big re-launch last year about this watch. Feminine and delicate in ladies version.


----------



## priamo

Exclusively from Paulin and the Museum of Modern Art. Paulin are 3 sisters from Glasgow that founded the company in 2014. The quartz Geo mini, pictured from the Paulin site, is 28mm. Comes with your choice of leather strap.


----------



## DaveandStu

Id buy her a Doxa 200T Sea Nymph..its auto for sure which falls out of your wishlist,but it will be different and will roll around her wrist nicely and take the knocks with a classic silver dial and amazing history to boot..
Not many of them out there....my 2 bobs worth mate...Dave


----------



## imaCoolRobot

Casio Baby G


----------



## Skellig

Cartier Tank solo quartz. Two sizes available in a small or medium. Oozes class and very reasonable and looks 10 times more.


----------



## longstride

She may not be into watches but.....buy her a Rolex or Omega and she will come around. Rolex especially have a cachè that elevates them to Jewllery status - diamonds, gold and brand name recognition - she will be so into that Rolex you buy her!


----------



## KCZ

The OP specified a small, pretty, quartz, and not a Rolex watch. So why is he getting recommendations of a Doxa auto, Baby-G, and a Rolex? Sheesh.

Andy, did you go with a Tank? Another rectangular model you might consider is the Baume and Mercier Hampton.


----------



## DaveandStu

I thought he specified for a watch for his wife that was not into watches on his thread title..however be different OP and get your wife a tank.
All the best Dave

Sent from my BBB100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tonystix

Tossot NBA PR 100 33mm is currently half off reg price of $310.00 at Bloomingdales online. Not bad looking for $155.00.


----------



## Tonystix

If money is no object, then maybe either a Rolex Oyster Perpetual 34 or Date 34.


----------



## MJB1264

My wife wears a 31mm Rolex DJ with rhodium dial and loves it-not too small, not too large....


----------



## mrs_LA

Cartier Tank seems to be the ideal gift. Brand and status appeal associated with the particular model would be most appealing to your wife who isn’t into watches. Now, whether it’s a solo or francaise is depending on what occasions you expect her to wear it. Let us know what you ended up getting her!


----------



## cm824

OP - i'm in a similar predicament so thank you for posting this thread! Looking forward to seeing what you end up choosing


----------



## amgbda

I feel your pain! I looked for ages and eventually went for this Villeret and a Wolf Winder. It's a nice classic watch without being "over the top". It's 29mm in diameter, diamond set bezel and lugs, mother of pearl dial and a stainless steel case and bracelet. Not as ubiquitous as Cartier, Rolex or Omega. You won't find this combination on the website or boutique - I had them take a bracelet from a different model and pair it with this watch.


----------



## KCZ

That is beautiful. Well done!


----------



## WatchBri

My wife loves Rado watches because they are very sleek. She's not very careful with things, so the scratch resistance of the ceramic is a plus. These are the two watches she wears the most. She gets a lot of compliments on the white one.


----------



## priamo

1920s 14k white gold and diamonds. Serviced. Holbens Fine Watches.


----------



## Ruthless750

I bought my wife Cartier and she loves it now watch a Chopard but I really like Omega Ladymatic with pearl dial


----------



## Evil Lipgloss

Rolex seem so cliche to me, in my humble opinion. Cartier Tank Solo all the way, though I wouldn't say no to the Anglaise. Both are stunning, understated, and effortlessly timeless.


----------



## Sblackwell15

Bell and Ross makes some nice ladies. And if she wants something really expensive, hublot is good too


----------



## Sblackwell15

Ruthless750 said:


> I bought my wife Cartier and she loves it now watch a Chopard but I really like Omega Ladymatic with pearl dial


Yes, I forgot about Cartier! Thats honestly probably the best bang for the buck.


----------



## KCZ

Sblackwell15 said:


> Bell and Ross makes some nice ladies. And if she wants something really expensive, hublot is good too


I believe Bell and Ross watches start at 38-39mm and up, and have a very specific style that I doubt will appeal to most women, as well as a large price tag. They don't get much play in this forum.


----------



## Sblackwell15

KCZ said:


> I believe Bell and Ross watches start at 38-39mm and up, and have a very specific style that I doubt will appeal to most women, as well as a large price tag. They don't get much play in this forum.


To each their own, not a huge price tag to me.


----------



## Andyxp

Thanks again for all the input, everyone. Just wanted to say that I ended up getting the Omega Aqua Terra with Grey Teak dial, 30mm quartz. Was pretty set on the Tank at the time but I started noticing them running around our office more often. lol.


----------

